# Problem with Korg Triton VST no omni mode



## chaijen (May 30, 2020)

Hi I have 2 keyboards hooked up to my mac one via usb and one via midiface midi 4x4
I can access pretty much all virtual synths in Logic from both keyboards, fo ex Korg Kronos, I just set it to Midi Omni Mode 
However Triton VST I can only access from the keyboard thats hooked up via usb. No chance to connect with the keyboard on the midi interface
I tried changing midi channel, combi mode, zones. There is just no sound coming when I use thekeyboard hooked up through the midi interface. All other synths whether from Logic or through kontakt etc I can access no problem .
Is there a Midi Omni setting in the Triton vst?


----------

